# Problem mit SSH2 modul



## J0hn B0y (25. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe auf der Seite Codershell ein OpenSource EggdropWebinterface gefunden
Nun habe ich lediglich eigenschränkten Zugriff auf meinen Webspace, auf dem ich das Interface aber gerne installieren möchte. 
Der gute Draht zu meinem Hoster ermöglichte es mir, das dieser mir die benötigen "Zusätze" installierte. 
Bei der Installation des Interfaces kommt aber bei der Abfrage des Servers 
"Sie haben kein ssh2 installiert, besuchen Sie http://www.codershell.org für weitere Informationen".
Nun bin ich nicht der Crack auf dem Gebiet, habe aber mal eine PHPInfo angelegt
Siehe hier

Evtl kann mir da jemand was zu schreiben. Danke


----------

